
Google kneecapped Amazon’s smart TV efforts - jmsflknr
https://www.protocol.com/google-android-amazon-fire-tv
======
nmstoker
Hard to feel concerned here, as these functions shouldn't be built into TVs in
the first place - consumers will be best served if we have dumb displays, plug
in smart streaming devices (FireSticks / Google Chrome etc) and the
competition happens with those items. That also offers a much more logical
upgrade path owing to the different obsolescence cycles of the screen and
streaming tech.

~~~
bdcravens
Arguably this is true. However if Apple was leaning on auto makers to not
include Android Auto in order to have Car Play compatibility, the pitchfork
army would out in force, even among those who never used those features.

------
bdcravens
Tell me again how Google is not the Microsoft of 20 years ago?

